# ice report, fostoria



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

res 3 and 5. 2inches just off the boat ramp and res 6 I got a little farther out on the boat dock. 3 inches. nice sunny day and not to windy. ice need to be a little thicker for me.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

After today, which is in the low 40's, we've got a cold snap coming. Below freezing every day except Mon. the 6th, only 35 that day, then right back down to 20. Unfortunately not real cold at night, couple nights forecast in the teens. But thats Toledos. Probably alot colder out of town.


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

Has anyone checked any of the reservoirs in Fostoria lately? I would think with the cold weather they should be close depending on how much snow is on them. Thanks for any info.


----------



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

ice report at res #3 and 5 is 6 inches. 1 person fishing at 5, I'm ready


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

No kidding. Was that 6 inches at the shore or out always?


Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

it was about 10 to 15 yards out. this coming week looks good for the ice, to cold for me


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah. Same here. I would love to go. The one time I wish I had a shanty

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I fished #5 this evening and had 6-8" of ice in every hole I made and I made a lot of holes 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

ha ohiobuck, all those holes did you bring any threw the ice ?


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Pulled a few small crappie and a 2lb catfish out but nothing to get excited about. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

thats great, I don't have much luck threw the ice.


----------



## Firefighter8907 (Jul 28, 2013)

Still decent ice as of this evening according to the spot where we were. The wind was enough to make it not fun. It was my first time out. Would like to go again when I can sit for a good while

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

what spot was that ?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I'am guessing up- ground res. Lots of wind.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Just a heads up for anyone who might be thinking of ice fishing res 5 in Fostoria, don't. The city has pumped a lot of water into that res in the last week or so. There's several feet of open water around the shoreline and the water looks to be chocolate milk. They've actually got that res pumped up to the highest level that it has been at since at least last spring which I'm glad to see. Its gonna be a while before it clears up.


----------



## Firefighter8907 (Jul 28, 2013)

Findlay res 2 is in the same shape. Pumping Monday water in

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks erieeye. was thinking about going sunday. thank again


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Saved me trip too. Thanks.

I did check out a couple ponds today. The edges supported my weight and didn't look to bad around my holes from last week. I may poke around tomorrow.


Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Which one is #5? Is that Veterans memorial or LeComte? I haven't been there in a couple of years and we were considering checking it out. How does the other one look?


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Veterans is 6. Lecomte is 5.


Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't think they pumped water into Veterans (#6) so the water clarity should be fine. As far as the ice goes the only open water that I saw was at the boat ramp. It opened up at the end of the concrete dock and where the posts are on the opposite side of the ramp. It was still ice right down the middle of the ramp. I didn't drill any holes so I can't report on ice thickness. I hope to try it myself within the next couple of days whenever the wind lets up a bit.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the quick replies. We may check it out tomorrow.


----------



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

going out tomorrow after work to check on ice at res 6, looked ok the other day but ill find out thickness. want to go sunday


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Tried res. 6 yesterday afternoon in the middle of the blizzard. Could see fish suspended on the fishfinder but couldn't get a bite. Ice thickness ranges from 10 to 12". Water clarity was beautiful, could see my jig 7' down. Don't try to access the res. via the boat ramp, it was open all the way across the ramp. Will have to try it again in a few days.


----------



## Firefighter8907 (Jul 28, 2013)

I was having luck around 7 up from bottom. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Firefighter8907 (Jul 28, 2013)

Any word on ice with the rain? Will it be safe tomorrow? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

It will be holding a couple inches of water i bet. The ice won't melt much. Lets hold out for a couple days till that fridged air moves back in to firm it up.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

The ice is fine but you might want to wear your ice cleats and water proof boots tomorrow

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

